# Finishing using varathane....



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Folks,

Reposted in correct section of forum:

A question or 2 (or more) that's come up has to do with finishing. 

A maple table has been sanded to wood level and now a layer of varathane has been applied to it.

How long should a person wait before sanding and apply coat number 2? Does a person need to sand much when using varathane? What pitfalls are there when using varathane on a maple table? Will the table texture appear darker with more coats of varathane? Is varathane even the right finish to be using on maple?

I can't think of any more questions at this time but if those could be answered I think it would go a long ways to getting the job done well.

Thanks very much,

Ed......


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

*Finishing*



karateed said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Reposted in correct section of forum:
> 
> ...


Hello Ed. I don't know if my answers are correct, but i have done some refinishing I would wait for a min. of 24 hours to 36 hours. and lightly take nibs off before a second coat. The amount of dust can be a problem, to ex cape that as much as possible, go to a protected place and out of the incoming registers if the room is heated. I also tack off the surface after sanding, and before coats. Varathane, if i am thinking of the correct product is more for floors. The other product i have used is the wipe-on poly . It leaves a very nice surface You can lightly sand after 2- to 3 hrs. with a 220 paper, and you can repeat about 3 to 4 times. There is very little dust, or dirt, with it, because it is out of dust , or dry to dust after a few minutes. The only other thing that i can think of is that there is a water born and a solvent born product. The water seems a lot harder to work with, and you are supposed to start from scratch if it needs work. I hope that this helps. Would you tell me whene you are from? thanks. :happy:


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

dutchman 46 said:


> Hello Ed. I don't know if my answers are correct, but i have done some refinishing I would wait for a min. of 24 hours to 36 hours. and lightly take nibs off before a second coat. The amount of dust can be a problem, to ex cape that as much as possible, go to a protected place and out of the incoming registers if the room is heated. I also tack off the surface after sanding, and before coats. Varathane, if i am thinking of the correct product is more for floors. The other product i have used is the wipe-on poly . It leaves a very nice surface You can lightly sand after 2- to 3 hrs. with a 220 paper, and you can repeat about 3 to 4 times. There is very little dust, or dirt, with it, because it is out of dust , or dry to dust after a few minutes. The only other thing that i can think of is that there is a water born and a solvent born product. The water seems a lot harder to work with, and you are supposed to start from scratch if it needs work. I hope that this helps. Would you tell me whene you are from? thanks. :happy:


Hi Dutchman,

Thanks very much for the info. I'll take that into account for the work needed to be done.

I'm from Squamish BC Canada....it's on the west coast of Canada along the route from Vancouver to Whistler (where the 2010 Olympics will be.)

If you do a google maps you can find out exactly where.

Thanks,

Ed......


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Varathane(owned by rustoleum) makes several finishes-mostly polyurethane varnishes. Which one are you talking about ?

Jerry


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Thankyou for your where-a-bouts, We have had members living nearby, and only found out about that by posting that. Thank you, and i wish you well with your project. IF YOU NEED MORE product, the suppliers can usually help also. I am loving this, I have also talked to your daughter, I'm not the fastest wheel on the bus, but i love this. Have a great great day


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jerry,

The question is actually from my daughter who is pretty sick with a flu bug right now but she did give me the can so I'll do my best.

It says on the can:

Crystal clear waterborne
Diamond Wood Finish - water based
Gloss
Interior
Our Hardest Finish
Non-Yellowing/Water Clean-up
#2000-41
IPN technology

I hope that is enough information

Thanks again Jerry,

Ed......



jerrymayfield said:


> Varathane(owned by rustoleum) makes several finishes-mostly polyurethane varnishes. Which one are you talking about ?
> 
> Jerry


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

karateed said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Reposted in correct section of forum:
> 
> ...


What you have is a clear coat finish. The can should have drying time etc. The most important step is preperation. The wood needs to be sanded smoothed. Sand with different grits, I like to start with 150 grit (fine) ending with 200 grit(extra fine). I then vacumn (not touching wood). Next wipe with damp/wet rag. Final wipe with TACK cloth (look for in paint dept.). I apply with foam brush, let sit for a few mintues then wipe excess off with rag in direction of grain. After dry (24hr or more if noted on directions of can) sand very very lightly with 220 grit (extra fine for sanding between finishes). You don't want to remove the finish, just any bumps you can feel with your hands. You can apply more coats if need, wait 24hrs but no more sanding should be needed except your final coat if you have any bumps. 

If you apply and wipe, the wood should not darken too much if any. If you apply a thick coat and do not wipe, then if may darken. If you have scrap piece, use it as a trial. You will then know if you like the finish look. 

Post some pics when done.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Barry,

Thanks very much for the info. When my daughter is better and can do the work, I will have her post some pics.

Thanks again,

Ed......


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

What you have is a water borne acrylic with a small amount of polyurethane resin added. While it isn't what I would use,it should work out fine. My opinion of tack cloths is what we woodworkers keep our dirt,dust,oil and grease in to spread on the next thing we finish.


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Jerry,

Thanks very much.....I would assume that the tack cloth should be brand new, that's the way I would do it and only use it once on that project before turning it over to something less sensitive.

Thanks again,

Ed......



jerrymayfield said:


> What you have is a water borne acrylic with a small amount of polyurethane resin added. While it isn't what I would use,it should work out fine. My opinion of tack cloths is what we woodworkers keep our dirt,dust,oil and grease in to spread on the next thing we finish.


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Tack rags are excellent for many things after you are done with your project. It does a great job on dashboards that are hard to dust. or any thing that needs to be dusted. I even use it on my computer. I was in the auto business(body and painting), and it can transfer pollution from the last job, The surface that you are painting should use a new one, or with a small project, =cut the tack rag. I think that there is a window as far as the Length that you can wait to re coat.


----------



## Shina4444 (May 13, 2009)

Hi there, it's Laura. I've started back up on the project, and am just waiting for it to dry so I can sand lightly. That's all for now. 
L.


----------

